# Sarah Jane Scott



## superfan2000 (8 Mai 2016)

Wie gefällt euch die bildhübsche Amerikanerin Sarah Jane Scott, die mit ihrem natürlichen Charme und einer himmlisch süßen Stimme die Männerwelt verzaubert?


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Mai 2016)

Wer ist Sarah Jane Scott???


----------



## Suicide King (9 Mai 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Wer ist Sarah Jane Scott???



Und wenn ja, wie viele?

Ich musste auch erst mal suchen.


----------



## Bowes (20 Nov. 2016)

*Ich finde ihre Stimme toll, und hübsch ist Sie auch. 


Das Offizielle Video ''Hallo Hallo'' ist sehr schön!!!*


----------

